# RyJ. Is this anybody's favorite marque?



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

So I have had a few great RyJs in the past, way back in the mid 90s, but all I have had are some "meh" sticks that I bought as singles in Canada while visiting. 

If RyJ is one of your favorites, what vitola do you prefer and how long do you let them rest. 

I am thinking of buying some Petit Churchills but with so many others tending to be in my sweet spot I keep pushing back my order. I know that RyJ seems to have more cedar than some other marques but I can't think of any other distinction, where as I do love the violets and lavender that I find in some other marques. 

Help me out and give me some guidance here. I would really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Strangely enough, my favorite RyJ vitola is the Mille Fleur. Never disappoint. Most of the time they're good ROTT.... But always benefit from some nap time. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Favorite marca? No. But, there are some that I really like.

RyJ Short Churchill - Have had nothing but praise for the tubos version. Naked ones have been hit-or-miss for me.
RyJ Coronitas en Cedro - An outstanding budget cigar. Small but very creamy and satisfying.
RyJ Cazadores - Not the firecracker it once was, but still an excellent full flavored lonsdale.
RyJ Petit Coronas - An excellent PC when they're on, but can be dicey from box to box.
RyJ Churchill - Haven't had one in a long time, but these used to be one of the benchmarks of Churchills.

Another that gets very good reports is the RyJ Exhibicion No.3. Somehow, this one has passed me by... might have had one back in the 90's, but I smoked a lot of CC's when traveling back then without really paying much attention to anything but the band. But I have one resting now thanks to @*selpo* that should be about ready; and my eye on a box of them if it lives up to its reputation.

I haven't had a Petit Churchill that you're targeting. They're priced so close to the Short Churchill (in fact, sometimes more) that I'd be hard-pressed to choose them over the SC (see list above).


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

As a new habanos guy, I'll defer to the opinions of the much more experienced. The only RyJs I've smoked so far are the Short Churchills and I found them to be excellent cigars. A smooth & mellow smoke. Cedar, a liitle cocoa at one point, buttery. Not much pepper, (one of the reasons I wanted to try it - was not looking for a pepper bomb.) Some people taste a bit of cherry, but I didnt get that from the ones I've smoked. - - My other RyJs (including more Short Churchills) are resting now. Theyre sized from the Coronitas en Cedros to Churchills. I'm looking forward to firing up some of the longer smokes in the spring.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not a favorite for me but the late 13 early 14 Churchills are cherry bombs. I think that the codes are POU, but I could be wrong, I would have to look in the humi to confirm. Outside the 04 and 07 EL's they haven't done much for me, granted the EL's usually are different beasts all together. I have tried a handful of the Wide Church's and wasn't really impressed. Of the top 5 or so major brands I have the least amount of R&J in my humidor.

Just like everything cigars, it's subjective, you know what you like.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I smoke them once in a while. usually the Short Churchill. It's a nice light to medium smoke, I'm working through a box from 2010 now.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks gents. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

From what I've read, to get that ryj signature cherry flavor, choose the ones with the reddish hue wrappers. But if you're buying blind, that would be impossible to do.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Not a favorite for me but the late 13 early 14 Churchills are cherry bombs. I think that the codes are POU, but I could be wrong, I would have to look in the humi to confirm. Outside the 04 and 07 EL's they haven't done much for me, granted the EL's usually are different beasts all together. I have tried a handful of the Wide Church's and wasn't really impressed. Of the top 5 or so major brands I have the least amount of R&J in my humidor.
> 
> Just like everything cigars, it's subjective, you know what you like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of all the responses i have read. This one really sums it up for me. With the difference being i have no RYJ's in humidors.Only the occasional box of cazadores that are smoked rather quickly. :vs_cool:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

@harley33. Agree on the '04 EL those are sublime, imo.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Of all the responses i have read. This one really sums it up for me. With the difference being i have no RYJ's in humidors.Only the occasional box of cazadores that are smoked rather quickly. :vs_cool:


I don't want to divert the thread too much, but what are your favorite cazadores Tony ? Thanks


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I just got an email. 15 tubos of Petit Robustos for $120. I might have to grab them though I have not been a huge fan of tubos in the past, but not a bad price and I don't currently have any 48rg Habano churchills as of right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> I don't want to divert the thread too much, but what are your favorite cazadores Tony ? Thanks


The only Cuban Cazadores that i like are the RYJ.

The La Escepcion's were discontinued in the 80's i believe they were the best of the best.
Many consider the Fonseca No. 1 to be good. To light for my tastes then for me the whole marca is a waste of time YMMV.
So that leaves the RYJ very strong like the La Escepcion's a great seegar IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The only Cuban Cazadores that i like are the RYJ.
> 
> The La Escepcion's were discontinued in the 80's i believe they were the best of the best.
> Many consider the Fonseca No. 1 to be good. To light for my tastes then for me the whole marca is a waste of time YMMV.
> So that leaves the RYJ very strong like the La Escepcion's a great seegar IMHO.:vs_cool:


Well, there is JLP. But... no thank'ee :hand:

:sorry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Well, there is JLP. But... no thank'ee :hand:
> 
> :sorry:


My friend i was speaking of cigars. Not something rolled from floor sweepings mixed with pubic hairs.:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My friend i was speaking of cigars. Not something rolled from floor sweepings mixed with pubic hairs.:vs_laugh:


Eeeeeeeeasy...be nice now...next yunz guys'll be beatin up my Quints....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Eeeeeeeeasy...be nice now...next yunz guys'll be beatin up my Quints....


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Eeeeeeeeasy...be nice now...next yunz guys'll be beatin up my Quints....


Quintero root words:

 Quin/t = Five Times
-er = More
Terr/o = Dirt

:vs_wave::vs_wave::vs_wave:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Quintero root words:
> 
> Quin/t = Five Times
> -er = More
> ...


Thanks for breakin that down... Not that it'll stop me from adding a bundle of em to every order.. can't pass up a bargain..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What drives me crazy is that looking for samplers of CC's is not as easy as looking for the NC's when it comes to trying new cigars. I like trying new brands esp. CC's but buying singles or 5 paks is not easy unless one is visiting outside the US and can purchase singles, etc. What I've done when traveling is to take notes from the Pros on here who know Habanos well....I have a shopping list I take with me and will purchase those cigars that are notoriously good and when I get home I'll let em have some humidor time...then smoke em up. The ones that I thought were very good I then will purchase from my source. All things being subjective when it comes to CC's I want to see where my tastes run and then determine what is boxworthy. So far the fellas I trust on here are pretty trustworthy and have cost me some money...but at least I didn't buy a box of cigars that I didn't find to be worth it.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't have a deep RYJ portfolio but I'm absolutely not a fan of the Wide Churchill either.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the Exhibicion No.3 followed by Exhibicion 4- so much in fact a box of Capuletos EL 2016 are on the way. My No. 3 boxes are from 2009 and 2010 and both the 4s are from 2014


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> What drives me crazy is that looking for samplers of CC's is not as easy as looking for the NC's when it comes to trying new cigars. I like trying new brands esp. CC's but buying singles or 5 paks is not easy unless one is visiting outside the US and can purchase singles, etc. What I've done when traveling is to take notes from the Pros on here who know Habanos well....I have a shopping list I take with me and will purchase those cigars that are notoriously good and when I get home I'll let em have some humidor time...then smoke em up. The ones that I thought were very good I then will purchase from my source. All things being subjective when it comes to CC's I want to see where my tastes run and then determine what is boxworthy. So far the fellas I trust on here are pretty trustworthy and have cost me some money...but at least I didn't buy a box of cigars that I didn't find to be worth it.


For Cuban Cigars its 3-5 packs when seeking ones likes and dislikes. Unfortunately Cubans are still not legal in the states. But when they are one can walk into a B&M and shop around.:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The only cigar that is more inconsistent and whose flavor has dropped off more than Monte is the RYJ. From time to time, there are good ones,,,,,,. In a time where there are so many great cigars, I am not looking for any more needles in haystacks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll smoke the wide churchills over the shorts any day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> The only cigar that is more inconsistent and whose flavor has dropped off more than Monte is the RYJ. From time to time, there are good ones,,,,,,. In a time where there are so many great cigars, I am not looking for any more needles in haystacks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I must agree the last good RYJ's with the exception of the Cazadores that i have smoked were those El's we had a while back. Bands that looked like 7th graders put them on but damn what a fine SEEGAR. Now as for Monties i must disagree some of the best #2's i have had. Have been from 2013 -2016. One mans meat another's poison i guess:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

woodted said:


> I'll smoke the wide churchills over the shorts any day.


I have a small box of the short churchills. The first disappointed and just figured they needed rest, gave them another 6-8 months and as yet it's the only Cuban that has completely disappointed me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

n0s4atu said:


> I have a small box of the short churchills. The first disappointed and just figured they needed rest, gave them another 6-8 months and as yet it's the only Cuban that has completely disappointed me.


Sorry for your disappointment i would like to say i am surprised. But sadly i am not this marca as of late. Lives by its name a name that was good in the past. Just let them sit and hope for the best. Anytime we purchase a box its really a crap-shoot at best.:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I've had good luck with the short churchills (smoking one now)...and the PC sized sticks haven't let me down yet. (MF, Coronitas en Cedro, etc..)










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

